# Primitive Baptist Confession of Faith (1900)



## JM (May 28, 2011)

Primitive Baptist Confession of Faith (1900) (with footnotes)
Other confessions hosted on the site above:

Columbia Primitive Baptist Church Articles of Faith (1792)
Ebenezer Association Articles of Faith, Article 6
Fisher’s River Association Articles of Faith, Article III
Hassell's Articles of Faith
Kehukee Association Articles of Faith (1777)
Ketocton Association Articles of Faith (1766)
London Baptist Confession of Faith (1644)
London Baptist Confession of Faith (1646)
London Baptist Confession of Faith (1689)
Midland Confession of Faith (1655)
Original Mississippi Association Articles of Faith (1807)
Primitive Baptist Confession of Faith (1900)
Sandusky Association Articles of Faith
Sandy Creek Association Articles of Faith (1816)
Thornton Gap Articles of Faith, Article 4
Waldenses Confession of Faith (1120)
Waldenses Confession of Faith (1544)​


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2011)

Cool link. Thanks.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (May 29, 2011)

What does "1900" mean? The confession on the site is the 1689.


----------



## Berean (May 29, 2011)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> What does "1900" mean? The confession on the site is the 1689.



The Primitive Baptist Confession of Faith (1900) on the site contains this in the Preface



> Every lover of our people has been grieved and deeply distressed to see our dear old Baptists torn into factions in so many places. With an earnest desire to see union and harmony prevail among us everywhere, by request of the Fulton Church,* we met on November 14, 1900, and continued four days in session with the Fulton Church in Fulton, Ky.*



Primitive Baptist Confession of Faith (1900) - Page 2


----------



## JM (May 29, 2011)

I posted it for the footnotes.


----------

